# Harriet is Found



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God they found Harriet. Yay!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great News!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful news.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's great!:whoo::whoo:I can't believe the miracles these volunteers are able to pull off. 
Gina


----------

